# Trial im TV



## Xmut Zadar (29. August 2005)

boah! die ann-christin bei clever. und am sonntag soll bernhard hoecker aufm trialrad nen hindernisparcour bei "stars am limit" absolvieren.


----------



## trialmissmarple (29. August 2005)

das war ja wohl voll bescheiden die von clever hatten auch bei mit angerufen nur da sollte ich am Freitag morgen kommen und da hatte ich noch Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (29. August 2005)

und die gute hats wohl nicht mehr nötig?


----------



## Scrat (29. August 2005)

Hi,

die Idee mit dem Trial im TV-Thread hatte ich auch gerade, hab's zufällig auch gesehen - die Gasflasche fand ich allerdings spektakulärer 

Ich würd' vorschlagen, alles, was mit Trial im Fernsehen zu tun hat, hier reinposten.

Wie schon geschrieben:

11.09., 2015 - 2230 Sat.1 "Stars am Limit"



> _Quelle: www.klack.de_
> Diesmal versucht "Genial daneben"-Comedian Bernhard Hoecker mit einem Trial-Bike die Balance auf einem 80 Zentimeter hohen Hindernis-Parcour zu halten. Dabei unterstützt ihn der mehrfache Welt- und Deutsche Meister Stefan Schlie aus Osnabrück als Trainer. Bleibt Bernhard Hoecker beim Drahtesel-Rodeo fest im Sattel?



Servus, Thomas


----------



## hopmonkey (29. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> das war ja wohl voll bescheiden die von clever hatten auch bei mit angerufen nur da sollte ich am Freitag morgen kommen und da hatte ich noch Schule



alter und du hast die schule vorgehen lassen?!


----------



## trialmissmarple (29. August 2005)

Was bringt mir das wenn ich 30sec in meiner jugend im Tv war aber mit 20 aufer Straße Wohne


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (29. August 2005)

Du hast nur die Hosen voll, dass deine Entschuldigung mitm Dünnschiss in der Schule dann enttarnt wird


----------



## trialmissmarple (30. August 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nur die Hosen voll, dass deine Entschuldigung mitm Dünnschiss in der Schule dann enttarnt wird



Ich glaube das ichs mit der locker aufnehmen kann und mit dir auch noch   Wärst mal in Köln gewesen


----------



## jem23 (30. August 2005)

höhö, redet ihr jetz aneinander vorbei? gehtz um schiss wg. schule oder im tv trialen?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (30. August 2005)

ich hab`s verpasst!   

hats irgendwer aufgenommen oder so!?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. August 2005)

das mitm hoecker möcht ich auch sehn *aufsonntagwart*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (30. August 2005)

http://bikes-in-motion.de/news/more/videos/ACB-SAT1.wmv da keonnt ihrs alle saugen aber es lohnt net.


----------



## trialmissmarple (30. August 2005)

weiss einer was das für ein lied ist ich willst haben


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (30. August 2005)

ausm godzilla film, "come with me" von Puff Daddy


----------



## hopmonkey (30. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> http://bikes-in-motion.de/news/more/videos/ACB-SAT1.wmv da keonnt ihrs alle saugen aber es lohnt net.




Doch, tut es.

Besser als die ZDF tour de france nummer (kein interview... ), hat halt eher showcharacter.
Die Erfahrung, die man bei so nem tv showauftritt macht, lernste in keiner schule.

Wie hats nochmal gleich bei hans rey angefangen.......

Habt ihr an dem tag evtl n diktat geschrieben?
Dann kann ich deine entscheidung voll verstehen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. September 2005)

grad auf sat1:
den hoecker hats bei den proben von stars am limit vom trialbike gewedelt und er hat sich die schulter zerlegt


----------



## ChrisKing (10. September 2005)

also is die ganze Aufzeichnung im Arsch und die Nummer wird nich ausgestrahlt heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (10. September 2005)

naja, der hoecker meinte, da es ja für einen guten zweck is, will er es vielleicht versuchen! er is von einen ca. 80cm hohen balken gefallen obwohl er an einen sicherheitsseil hing!


----------



## Schevron (10. September 2005)

kommen sollte das doch am Sonntag oder?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. September 2005)

Sagt mal Leute ist dieser Stefan Schlie der den Typen trainiert wirklich Weltmeister oder Deutscher Meister gewesen? Hab von dem noch nie was gehört ausser das der Trialshows fährt. Oder hat da jemand was angegeben was er garnicht ist?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. September 2005)

ach stimmt, Sonntag kommt des erst.

Der Schlie is Mannschaftsweltmeister gewesen. War glaub ich in Avoriaz/Frankreich. 
Das mit deutscher Meister stimmt allerdings. Der fährt aber schon seit Jahren keine Wettkämpfe mehr.. früher war er aber immer oben dabei..


----------



## Ray (10. September 2005)

das sind zwei altmeister...

und auch wenn sie mit ihrer leistung nicht an heutiges wettkampfniveau heranreichen haben sie viel für den trialsport getan... und scheinen immer noch recht gut unterwegs zu sein wenn man sich ihre webseite anschaut

kann mich noch gut an den ersten artikel von den zweien in der bike erinnern...


----------



## ChrisKing (10. September 2005)

wer soll der zweite bitte sein? Der Hoecker? lol 

Oder meinst den Raschkowski?


----------



## Monty98 (10. September 2005)

http://www.radsportverband.de/Archiv/ehredeut.htm (zu trial runter scrollen)

einfach einmal google füttern


----------



## Ray (10. September 2005)

lol meinen namensvetter natürlich... den raschkowski... als der artikel in der bike erschien hatte der hoecker bestimmt noch haare


----------



## sidehop (11. September 2005)

Heut abend 20.15 auf Sat.1 stars am limit.Kommt soviel ich gehört hab auch was mit trial an die reihe.


----------



## roborider (11. September 2005)

Hba grad Vorschau für heut Abend gesehn, da sieht man den Hoecker schon rumtrialen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (11. September 2005)

JA das stmmt 
Siehe hier 
Auszug:
Diesmal versucht Genial daneben"-Comedian Bernhard Hoëcker mit
einem Trial-Bike die Balance auf einem 80 Zentimeter hohen
Hindernis-Parcour zu halten. Dabei unterstützt ihn der mehrfache
Welt- und Deutsche Meister Stefan Schlie aus Osnabrück als Trainer.
Bleibt Bernhard Hoëcker beim Drahtesel-Rodeo fest im Sattel?

Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob sich der arme Hoëcker verletzt hat.


----------



## cdemski (11. September 2005)

Luk schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob sich der arme Hoëcker verletzt hat.



Richtig, und zwar bei den Proben für die Show...da hat er sich seine Schulter zerbröselt


----------



## ChrisKing (11. September 2005)

meijomei.. der Hoecker is raus.. lol 
In der Show hätten die wenigstens den Schlie den Parcour abfahren lassen sollen.. Dann ham die Zuschauer wenigstens noch bissl Unterhaltung.. einfach so die Nummer abbrechen, kommt ja kacke..

Und der Schlie hat wohln Giant lifetime sponsering.. Wenn der mal 80 is oder so, bekommt er bestimmt n geilen Rohlstuhl von Giant gesponsert.


----------



## Ray (11. September 2005)

ich fands zu schwer... das hätten ja manche hier im forum nicht geschafft


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2005)

Aber unser großer Ray hätte es bestimmt geschafft


----------



## Ray (11. September 2005)

oh da fühlt sich einer angesprochen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2005)

Ne Ray ich stell mir dich bloß gerade auf so einem kleinen Monty vor


----------



## Ray (11. September 2005)

aha... und? schon fertig?


----------



## trialsrider (11. September 2005)

Ja er ist fertig und brauchte bestimmt Taschentücher!  

Oh Ray, würd echt gern mal mit dir reden und fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> In der Show hätten die wenigstens den Schlie den Parcour abfahren lassen sollen.. Dann ham die Zuschauer wenigstens noch bissl Unterhaltung.. einfach so die Nummer abbrechen, kommt ja kacke..



word! ich hab die ganze zeit drauf gewartet aba nix.


----------



## Schevron (11. September 2005)

das erste was meine freundin zu dem parcour gesagt hat: und was is daran trial 

fand ich auch. is ehr n freeride kurs. so northshoretrails mäßig


das kindermonty fand ich auch lustig hehe


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. September 2005)

oh mann ich hab auch dauernd noch drauf gewartet dass der Schlie wenigstens noch fährt, naja.
Und habt ihrs auch gesehen bei der Wiederholung als der Hoecker gefallen ist ?
Das lag nicht am Kinderbike, nicht am Parcour und nicht direkt am Hoecker.
Sondern der ist halt blöd in seinen Schutzgurt gefallen und da das Seil nicht etwas mehr gespannt war, war das fast nicht zu vermeiden, aber naja ok! Da der ja so gerast ist, konnte man das Seil nicht viel mehr straffen.

Ach egal er ist zumindest nirgends drauf gefallen wie es so bissl rauskommen sollte, dass es schon an dem gefährlichen Sport liegt. Aber er wird es mal noch nachholen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. September 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> das erste was meine freundin zu dem parcour gesagt hat: und was is daran trial



ich frag mich wie er auf den 80cm hohen parcour raufkommt. sidehop?


----------



## Schevron (12. September 2005)

dafür war doch das seil: zum hochziehen   
zum festhalten bei nem Sturz kanns ja net gewesen sein wie man gesehen hat   


davon aber mal ganz abgesehen glaub ich das er sich ohne seil weniger verletzt hätte. dann hätte er sich net drauf verlassen, so nach dem motto: och das seil fängt mich schon auf, und hätte seine arme verwendet um sich abzufangen, so wie jeder von uns auch


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. September 2005)

so siehts aus. oder er wär gleich vom balken/rad weggesprungen. ejal, nu is passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. Juni 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich mal, aus gegebenen Anlass, einen alten thread aus der Versenkung hervor geholt.

Als ich gestern abend durch die Glotze zappte, sah ich etwas über den "extremen, illegalen und lebensgefährlichen Trendsport Bike Trial"  

Roger und Albrecht bei Polylux: http://www.rbb-online.de/_/polylux/aktuell/beitrag_jsp/key=rbb_beitrag_mini_6013830.html


----------



## jockie (15. Juni 2007)

Kann den Typen mal bitte jemand aufs Maul hauen, der da in der Nähe wohnt?!
Sowohl denen von der Redaktion als auch den beiden Spacken bitte!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Juni 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Kann den Typen mal bitte jemand aufs Maul hauen, der da in der Nähe wohnt?!
> Sowohl denen von der Redaktion als auch den beiden Spacken bitte!



Jo aber auf jeden. Lange net mehr so ne schei$$e gesehn. Das sind ja richtig kleine Gangsta


----------



## isah (15. Juni 2007)

So ein geschwaetz, die New Era Cap war nur die Kirsche auf'm Eis.


----------



## alien1976 (15. Juni 2007)

Was sind denn das für Kackfratzen. Solche Möchtegerne. Die sollen erstmal vernüftig fahren aber das bitte bei Mutti im Garten.
Durch solche hirnrissigen Aussagen wird der Sport bestimmt nicht populärer jedenfalss nicht mit posetiven Image. Meiner meinung nach gehöhren deie auf´n Dreirad aber  so eins wo Papa hinten an der Stange schiebt und die Führung übernimmt.

Und sollte den doch mal einer Erklären worum es sich bei Biketrial wirklich handelt.

Man Man Man   


Nachtrag

So ich hab jetz mal ne Mail an die Redaktion von Polylux geschrieben zum Thema was wi von dennen beiden Jungkerls halten. Ich bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## locdog (15. Juni 2007)

haha, polilux hab ich auch zufallig gestern gesehen. ich hab mich schief gelacht, nen bike mit sattel fur 2500E !! WIE BITTE, fielleicht DM und das for 7 jahren.

und generel das auftreten, ne ne ne. zum gluck ist das keiner aus diesem forum


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Juni 2007)

oh, hab meinen kommentar in den new vid fred gepackt..egal


----------



## luckygambler (15. Juni 2007)

solche vollidioten ziehen mit ihren aussagen unseren lieblingssport in ein verkehrtes licht! erst rücksichtslos "mit vollgas durch die fussgängerzone" und dann auch noch gross im fernsehen prahlen, argh!

Habe mal gleich die Redaktion angeschrieben, auch wenns wahrscheinlich nichts bringt:

Da ist die Redaktion von Polylux mal auf zwei riesige Vollidioten aufmerksam geworden, und hat doch gleich mal schnell eine Sendung mit dem Titel Biketrial dahingeklatscht, obwohl sie richtigerweise "zwei schwarze Schafe im Biketrial" heissen müsste. Erst "mit Vollgas durch die Fussgängerzone" und dann im Fernsehn laut rumprahlen. Biketrial ist alles andere als ein rücksichtsloer Sport für "Rowdies". Wenn ihr schon so eine Sendung macht, dann informiert euch doch mal ganzheitlich über die Thematik. Auf die selbe Art und Weise wie sich die beiden mit ihren Sportgeräten profilieren wollen, scheint sich Kay Meseberg mit seinem Schreibgerät profilieren zu möchtegernwollen. Nämlich ohne Rücksicht auf Mitbürger!


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2007)

also ich wÃ¼rde ja fast sagen die kommen aus hellersdorf... aber kenn die leider nicht sonst wÃ¼rde ich jochen den gefallen tun.
so ein scheiÃ eh, ich hÃ¶ffe das man die irgentwann mal sieht...

die haben best. 500â¬ dafÃ¼r bekommen das die so ein mist erzÃ¤hlen. und seit dem mich nen rtl team im winter urlaub begleitet hat weis ich das das eh meist alles gestellt ist... aber hier? na ist ja auch egal...


----------



## florianwagner (15. Juni 2007)

hier is übrigens das forum von polylux, könnt ja mal was reinschreiben.
http://www.rbb-online.de/_/polylux/forum/index_jsp/key=forum_1058218/threadid=6014356.html#6014373


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (15. Juni 2007)

Hab mal eben auch meinen Senf dazugegeben.

MFG


----------



## luckygambler (15. Juni 2007)

die bmxer können da auch nihct sfür


----------



## Trial_Dani (15. Juni 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also ich würde ja fast sagen die kommen aus hellersdorf... aber kenn die leider nicht sonst würde ich jochen den gefallen tun.
> so ein scheiß eh, ich höffe das man die irgentwann mal sieht...
> 
> die haben best. 500 dafür bekommen das die so ein mist erzählen. und seit dem mich nen rtl team im winter urlaub begleitet hat weis ich das das eh meist alles gestellt ist... aber hier? na ist ja auch egal...



Hi,
sach ma......exestiert da n video, was wir uns ma angugn könnten?


----------



## luckygambler (15. Juni 2007)

auf youtube haben die das video aus der sendung wen du biketrial berlin eintippst, falls du das meintest.


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (15. Juni 2007)

Ich habe das Video nicht gefunden kannst du das mir mal im Text einfügen!!


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (15. Juni 2007)

mal so ein paar punkte, die mir so durch den kopf schießen:

- wie es auch schon im text steht: Mountainbike-Artisten. Natürlich haben sie ein 26" und mitlerweile kein bezug mehr zu den wurzeln. Sie "entfremden" den sport nicht nur durch die großen räder sondern zudem durch zerstörungen im urbanen bereich.

-roger und albert: mal im ernst, das sind doch künstlernamen!

-Es ist ein wiederspruch in sich im TV zu sagen, dass man ja nicht "mainstream" sein will. Das ist ja wie eulen nach eutin tragen!

-überhaupt sind die meisten clips garnicht von denen.

-bei ihren "aussagen" siehst du richtig, dass sie angst haben etwas falsches zu sagen (wohl weil daneben nen paar mit schlagstöckern stehen). Auch sieht man wenn sie reden nie ihre Hände, da man sie in knebel gelegt hat.

- "....die jungs aus kent haben sponsorenverträge..." Zwar ist da ein bildwechsel, jedoch gehört der satz noch zum ThinkBike-Team

- sich mit verletzungen oder beinahverletzungen zu profilieren ist auch sehr gut im forum zu beobachten, siehe eigenen Thread

-2.500 .... warscheinlich hat er für die Lackierung 1.000 bezahlt.

In diesem Sinn-
fahrt mal wieder im Gelände und verkommt nicht zu Poser wie diese 2 Sportskameraden. Bei the way: Posen fängt im Forum schon an.

Prof. Theo Boll


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juni 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> mal so ein paar punkte, die mir so durch den kopf schieÃen:......
> 
> - wie es auch schon im text steht: Mountainbike-Artisten. NatÃ¼rlich haben sie ein 26" und mitlerweile kein bezug mehr zu den wurzeln. Sie "entfremden" den sport nicht nur durch die groÃen rÃ¤der sondern zudem durch zerstÃ¶rungen im urbanen bereich.
> 
> .....


Jetzt geht das schon wieder los,GIB ES ENTLICH AUF!


----------



## alien1976 (15. Juni 2007)

Das Skandalvideo  hier ein par links sollte eigentlich online übern Realplayer laufen bei mir jedenfalls.

PS : Der Kommentar" Ich halt mich überhaupt nicht an Regeln" So´n ASSI

http://www.rbb-online.de/_/polylux/videokonsole/index_jsp/key=multimedia__6014183.html

http://www.polylog.tv/videothek/videocast/


----------



## trialisgeil (15. Juni 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> mal so ein paar punkte, die mir so durch den kopf schießen:
> 
> - wie es auch schon im text steht: Mountainbike-Artisten. Natürlich haben sie ein 26" und mitlerweile kein bezug mehr zu den wurzeln. Sie "entfremden" den sport nicht nur durch die großen räder sondern zudem durch zerstörungen im urbanen bereich.
> 
> ...



Sag mal, is dir irgendwie langweilig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (15. Juni 2007)

Dirtfreak95 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video nicht gefunden kannst du das mir mal im Text einfügen!!



klar hier ist es...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thUqKMBoZzU
 der benutzer gehört aber nicht zu den bikern glaube ich. die haben glaube ich nen anderen account bei youtube.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Hi,
> sach ma......exestiert da n video, was wir uns ma angugn könnten?



meinst du etwa den rtl bericht? Ich hab das alles auf kassette also  nicht irgentwie digital...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Juni 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Das Skandalvideo  hier ein par links sollte eigentlich online übern Realplayer laufen bei mir jedenfalls.
> 
> PS : Der Kommentar" Ich halt mich überhaupt nicht an Regeln" So´n ASSI
> 
> ...



Was is das denn für ein ********gelabere???? "Juristisch illegal" hhhuuuu.... das sind ja krasse Outlaws  
Ach ja, auch solche Leute muss es geben, sonst hätten wir hier im Forum ja nix zu lachen!! Überragend...


----------



## Trial_Dani (16. Juni 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> klar hier ist es...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thUqKMBoZzU
> der benutzer gehört aber nicht zu den bikern glaube ich. die haben glaube ich nen anderen account bei youtube.



Sach ma...etz hab ich mal ne richtig blöde frage!!!

Was ist das denn so ungefähr für ne Musikrichtung...weil ihr wisst ja was wir von den Leuten halten, aber die Musik gefällt mir echt gut!
Also...so auch das zweite Lied, was da beim Alexanderplatz anfängt!

naja...viele grüße
Daniel


----------



## curry4king (16. Juni 2007)

...SIE GEHÖREN ZU DEN CRACKS DER NEUEN DEUTSCHEN ZENE...ja ne is kla 

da hab ich schon 13 Jährige besser fahren gesehen...


----------



## Kadara (16. Juni 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Sach ma...etz hab ich mal ne richtig blöde frage!!!
> 
> Was ist das denn so ungefähr für ne Musikrichtung...



Also ich würde das ma grob in die Big Beat Ecke schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (16. Juni 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> klar hier ist es...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thUqKMBoZzU
> der benutzer gehört aber nicht zu den bikern glaube ich. die haben glaube ich nen anderen account bei youtube.



Des ist aber nicht das Video von Polylux hat. Ist aber als Grundlage hergenommen also es wurde viel aus dem Video zurechtgeschnitten.

das ist es http://www.polylog.tv/videothek/videocast/


----------



## dane08 (16. Juni 2007)

ich wÃ¼rd gern mal wissen wer so dumm ist und den 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ne show zahlt.


----------



## esgey (16. Juni 2007)

Jo, die beiden heißen wirklich Albrecht und Roger.
Und zumindest Albrecht hat echt tierisch den Arsch offen.  

Das Video auf You Tube ist von dem Klamottenlabel "La Vida Loca" für die die beiden fahren. 
Für die beiden steht beim Trial auch wirklich der Fun im Vordergrund und nicht der Wettkampfgedanke. Das ist halt auch Trial, aber eben nicht der Kerngedanke der Sache. Darauf hätte man verweisen müssen.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich peinlich von den Polylux Machern da solch eine Gangster-Klamotte zu präsentieren.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juni 2007)

ich fühl mich jetzt persönlich angegriffen von polylux und meinen ruf arg geschädigt. ich werd mir was ausdenken damit ich ihnen meinen unmut mitteilen kann. 
ich hab den verdacht das die polylux beitragsmacher übelste drogen nehmen, illegal sind und noch nie was von anstand gehört haben. ich hab da was gehört die parken ihren equipmenttransporter grundsätzlich auf behindertenparkplätzen und pöbeln mit kamera und mikro arme hilflose alte leute an. ich hab schon mal beobachtet wie polylux reporter eine alte frau mit einer fahrbaren gehilfe bei rot auf die strasse geschubst haben weil sie einen bericht über die krass illegale gehilfenszene drehn wollten.
ich werd versuchen solche szenen heimlich auf video aufzunehmen und in youtube hochzuladen damit alle wissen was für üble burschen die polylux reporter sind. ich hab gehört das nächste was sie drehn wollen ist ein bericht über die krass iillegale nordic walking szene wo draufgängerische walker mit ihren stöcken die plexiglasscheiben in u-bahnen zerkratzen und vor allem durch fussgängerzonen rasen!


----------



## Trialstriker (16. Juni 2007)

!!!dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...und vor allem durch fussgängerzonen rasen!



Hahahahhaa     ich musste mir grad bildlich vorstellen wie so n Paar 50 jährige Muttis mit ihren reudigen Trainingsanzügen durch die Fußgängerzone flitzen! Total geil!!
Sehr geiler Beitrag von 525Rainer...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich fühl mich jetzt persönlich angegriffen von polylux und meinen ruf arg geschädigt. ich werd mir was ausdenken damit ich ihnen meinen unmut mitteilen kann.
> ich hab den verdacht das die polylux beitragsmacher übelste drogen nehmen, illegal sind und noch nie was von anstand gehört haben. ich hab da was gehört die parken ihren equipmenttransporter grundsätzlich auf behindertenparkplätzen und pöbeln mit kamera und mikro arme hilflose alte leute an. ich hab schon mal beobachtet wie polylux reporter eine alte frau mit einer fahrbaren gehilfe bei rot auf die strasse geschubst haben weil sie einen bericht über die krass illegale gehilfenszene drehn wollten.
> ich werd versuchen solche szenen heimlich auf video aufzunehmen und in youtube hochzuladen damit alle wissen was für üble burschen die polylux reporter sind. ich hab gehört das nächste was sie drehn wollen ist ein bericht über die krass iillegale nordic walking szene wo draufgängerische walker mit ihren stöcken die plexiglasscheiben in u-bahnen zerkratzen und vor allem durch fussgängerzonen rasen!



Klasse post, Rainer  

Es bei gibt tatsächlich bei Polylux  hin und wieder Beiträge, die deiner Satire sehr nahe kommen.


----------



## Trial_Dani (16. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich fühl mich jetzt persönlich angegriffen von polylux und meinen ruf arg geschädigt. ich werd mir was ausdenken damit ich ihnen meinen unmut mitteilen kann.
> ich hab den verdacht das die polylux beitragsmacher übelste drogen nehmen, illegal sind und noch nie was von anstand gehört haben. ich hab da was gehört die parken ihren equipmenttransporter grundsätzlich auf behindertenparkplätzen und pöbeln mit kamera und mikro arme hilflose alte leute an. ich hab schon mal beobachtet wie polylux reporter eine alte frau mit einer fahrbaren gehilfe bei rot auf die strasse geschubst haben weil sie einen bericht über die krass illegale gehilfenszene drehn wollten.
> ich werd versuchen solche szenen heimlich auf video aufzunehmen und in youtube hochzuladen damit alle wissen was für üble burschen die polylux reporter sind. ich hab gehört das nächste was sie drehn wollen ist ein bericht über die krass iillegale nordic walking szene wo draufgängerische walker mit ihren stöcken die plexiglasscheiben in u-bahnen zerkratzen und vor allem durch fussgängerzonen rasen!




Einfach -->


----------



## Trial_Dani (16. Juni 2007)

Kadara schrieb:


> Also ich würde das ma grob in die Big Beat Ecke schieben.



Also..ich habe mal in sachen Bigbeat geschaut. Da habe ich eigentlich nicht wirklich das gefunden was ich suche!
Mir ist da eingefallen, ein kumpel von mir hört viel Jazz, sehr moderne sachen.
Vielleicht ist das, auf jeden das was bei 1:54 MIN einsetzt in eine jazz richtung einzuordnen???
Evtl. vieleicht Modernjazz???

naja..viele grüße
Daniel


----------



## esgey (18. Juni 2007)

Soooo....

ich hab mich dann mal gestern mit dem Albrecht unterhalten.
Rausgekommen dabei ist, dass sie ihn über 15 min interviewt haben und davon lediglich das behalten haben, was irgendwie nach extrem, illegal usw. riecht.

Seine Aussage darüber, dass er eigentlich kein Trial, sondern eher Street fährt wurde gestrichen. Das Trial schon viel älter ist, gestrichen! Das Trial eigentlich ein Wettkampfsport mit Regeln ist, hats einer im Beitrag sehen können!?

Für die Aussage, die er da abgegeben hat, haben die Jungs ganz "speziell" nachgefragt. Das war nicht sein Statement zum Thema Trial!

Also alles wie immer, glaubt nix, was ihr nicht mit Euren eigenen Augen gesehen habt!  

Im übrigen sollten sich die Herrschaften, die hier von Schlägen sprachen, sich mal kurz selbst fragen, woher sie, ob solcher Statements, Ihre moralische Überlegenheit beziehen!? 
Bevor man sich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnt, sollte man sich schon mal die Gegenseite anhören. Und die hört sich nunmal ganz anders an, als in dem Polylux-Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Juni 2007)

sach ich ja, fernsehen ist alles fake...


----------



## 2ndUser (19. Juni 2007)

tja... sollte das wirklich so sein
ist wohl mal eine sammel mail angebracht um den 
polylux leuten mal klar zu machen wies tatsächlich ist... 
wenn genug leute ihren unmut darüber zeigen wird 
eventuell noch mel ne "richtige" sendung gemacht. 
nach dem jetzigen infostand fühl ich mich tatsächlich auch 
"angegriffen". wöbei ich ursprünglich dachte das rbb 
obijektive berichterstattung macht. 
also hat schon jemand versucht da was klar zu stellen?

ansonnsten kann auch jeder selbst seinen unmut darüber ausdrücken: 
http://www.rbb-online.de/_/polylux/kontakt/index_jsp.html

ps: wurde die sendung überhaubt ausgestrahlt?

mfg paul


----------



## curry4king (19. Juni 2007)

ja wurde sie


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (20. Juni 2007)

Jo dat gleiche denk ich auch 
aber wahrscheinlich freuen die sich noch auf negativ feedback 
siehe forum fasst alle threads haben beschimpfungen drinn
DAT MÜSSTE EIGENTLICH RICHTIG PUBLICKGEMACHT WERDEN 
oder mal edy(mitlifekrisess) fragen was man da rechtlich tun kann ...
Die geilen sich wahrscheinlich noch richtig auf mit uns .
Dat schlimme ist noch dabei das die Leute die die Sendung geschaut haben und sich irgenwo in der Stadt befinden , dan denken das wir voll die BRUTALOS sind ... Dat ist dann egal ob du Naturtrial oder City fährst du bist unten durch ( Folge Plätze werden gesperrt ) 
naja wollte nur mein unmut loswerden


also Boykottiert polylux 





mfg Phil


2ndUser schrieb:


> tja... sollte das wirklich so sein
> ist wohl mal eine sammel mail angebracht um den
> polylux leuten mal klar zu machen wies tatsächlich ist...
> wenn genug leute ihren unmut darüber zeigen wird
> ...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. Juni 2007)

2ndUser schrieb:


> ansonnsten kann auch jeder selbst seinen unmut darüber ausdrücken:
> http://www.rbb-online.de/_/polylux/kontakt/index_jsp.html
> 
> mfg paul




So, die Jungs haben gerade mal ne kleine Hass-Mail bekommen!  
Solche Schmalspurreporter!! Wenn sie wirklich die wichtigsten Aspekte rausgeschnitten haben is das natürlich doof für die Fahrer die es eigentlich erwähnt haben... aber egal... n behinderter Beitrag is es allemal!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (20. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Mail Phil. Hab mir den Thread und den Fernsehbeitrag mal angesehen.

Rechtlich kannste da nichts unternehmen. Ist alles von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Eisbein hat es eigentlich auf den Punkt gebracht. 

War auch mal im Fernsehen, aber beruflich. Wurde zu einem Fall von mir interviewed. Sollte abends in RTL-Exklusiv laufen. War aber nicht. Einige Tage später erschienen dann zusammengeschnitte Teile von meinem Interview in einer völlig anderen Sendung. Hatte mit meinem Fall nichts mehr zu tun, sondern nur  mit dem Thema allgemein.

Damals waren so zwei RTL-Fuzzis in meinem Büro und haben dumme Fragen zu dem Fall gestellt und immer versucht aus mir bestimmte Sachen rauszuquetschen. Hab mich aber nicht beirren lassen.  Der ganze Beitrag war dann wohl nicht mehr spektakulär genug.

Polilux is auch nichts anderes als Boulevard auf Privatfernseh-Niveau. Ich schau schon lange kein TV mehr. Das die "Reporter" den Jungs das passende aus der Nase gezoge haben, davon kannste ausgehen. 

Ansonsten habe ich immer noch was Probleme mit meinem Fuss. Ist noch eine kleine Schwellung am Knöcheln vorhanden. Will mit dem Trial noch etwas warten. Wenn ich mir den Fuss an der Stelle nochmal verletze, dürfte der ganze Sommer gelaufen sein. Deshalb warte ich lieber noch was. Gehe deshalb im Moment auch nicht ins Forum, weil das Warten dann leichter fällt. 

Wegen  der Bauarbeiten  am Parcours   kannste dich nochmal melden.


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Juni 2007)

Ey Leute, da könnt Ihr jetzt noch so viel über polylux euch auslassen und sagen, die schneiden nur das heraus, was sie hören wollen!
ja klar ist das so!
Aber, wenn einer schon sagt; Ich halt mich überhaupt nicht an Regeln"...dann brauch ich gar nicht die große schuld bei den polyluxern suchen, ich glaube immernoch, da hamse die richtigen erwischt!!!
Vollgas durch die Fußgängerzone..


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Juni 2007)

ja, die zwei haben schon ziemlichen scheiss gelabert. die wurden ja nicht gezwungen und es wurde nicht buchstabenweise zusammengeschnitten.

die öffentlich rechtlichen wollen jetzt unbedingt jede randsportart dissen was geht damit 2008 jeder und wirklich jeder ausschliesslich die EM schaut. und sie werden nicht eher ruhn bis das ganze deutsche reich ausschliesslich fussball schaut! die polylux reporter sind arme propaganda würstchen die zu greisslich sind um sich normal hochzuschlafen in der öffentlich rechlichten hirarchie und so probieren sies auf dem "unter der gürtellinie" weg.


----------



## esgey (22. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja, die zwei haben schon ziemlichen scheiss gelabert. die wurden ja nicht gezwungen und es wurde nicht buchstabenweise zusammengeschnitten.



Das stimmt schon, nur wie Mitleifcrisis schon erwähnte, haben die Herren Reporter schon eine ganz bestimmte Art zu Fragen. 
Und auf die Frage, ob jemand von man jemand von uns schonmal mit Vollgas durch die Fußgängerzone gefahren ist, kann wohl mehr als die Hälfte hier mit "Ja" antworten. Wer hier echt erzählen will, dass er an jeder roten Ampel anhält, ist einer dreistesten Lügner überhaupt. Ich kann mich an eine Berlin-Session erinnern, bei der so um die 33 (bundesweit angereiste) Trialer ganze Kreuzungen blockiert haben mit Ihrer Fahrweise. Da herrschte grosses Einvernehmen darüber, dass Verkehrsregeln nicht "so wichtig" wären. 

Daher wundert mich Dieses Moralapostel-Getue schon etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juni 2007)

vollgas mit 18:15! to fast to furios!


----------



## isah (23. Juni 2007)

rainer zeit fuer'n neuen avatar...


----------



## curry4king (23. Juni 2007)

18:12 bitte


----------



## V!RUS (23. Juni 2007)

Unsichere Quellen sagen, man sollte heute um 20.15 "Wetten, dass..." nicht verpassen.  

Ist aber alles geheim, also nix weitersagen.

Vielleicht wurde ich auch nur verarscht


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Juni 2007)

hab heut auf irgendeinem sender, bei irgend einer komischen sondung, bei der es wohl darum ging, ein hühnerei heil von nem hausdach zu werfen , mal ganz kurz den öhler gesehn. is irgendwie über paar leute gehüpft, wurde nichmal erwähnt, einfach nur kurz eingespielt. schon witz, die sichtungen von trialern im tv mehren sich und werden immer selbstverständlicher


----------



## isah (23. Juni 2007)

Meine Schwester hat so'n AOK Taschen-Kalender mit nem Trialer drauf, finds aber gerade nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voytec (23. Juni 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Unsichere Quellen sagen, man sollte heute um 20.15 "Wetten, dass..." nicht verpassen.
> 
> Ist aber alles geheim, also nix weitersagen.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde ich auch nur verarscht



*hust* ich habe auch sowas gehört ^^
vielleicht ist doch was dran  

grusse voytec


----------



## Monty98 (23. Juni 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> hab heut auf irgendeinem sender, bei irgend einer komischen sondung, bei der es wohl darum ging, ein hühnerei heil von nem hausdach zu werfen , mal ganz kurz den öhler gesehn. is irgendwie über paar leute gehüpft, wurde nichmal erwähnt, einfach nur kurz eingespielt. schon witz, die sichtungen von trialern im tv mehren sich und werden immer selbstverständlicher



Das war ein Event mit den grazer Unis und Red Bull und dabei ging es eben um Eier die von Dächern fliegen


----------



## isah (23. Juni 2007)

lol ach du ********, felix der trinker


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Unsichere Quellen sagen, man sollte heute um 20.15 "Wetten, dass..." nicht verpassen.
> 
> Ist aber alles geheim, also nix weitersagen.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde ich auch nur verarscht



lol wie geil. Ich hab nix davon gewusst und hab zufällig beim zappen den Felix neben Gottschalk geshene. Ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig  
Coole Sache, wieso wurde das so undercover gehalten?


----------



## Rheingauer (23. Juni 2007)

Wette gewonnen, gratulation.




Basti.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Juni 2007)

Jo alter dicken Respekt an den Felix wie er das gemeistert hat   Hoffentlich gewinnt er die Kohle am Ende


----------



## Echo 06 (23. Juni 2007)

Aber er nimmt nur gern mal ne Treppe  "treppab" *g*

gratulation


----------



## Funghi (23. Juni 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> lol wie geil. Ich hab nix davon gewusst und hab zufällig beim zappen den Felix neben Gottschalk geshene. Ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig
> Coole Sache, wieso wurde das so undercover gehalten?



auch wenn ich hier falsch bin, habs auch gerda durch Zufall gesehen... ma was anderes, wo kommtn der Felix her? Hier aus bs? Und seit wann fährt er nen Bulls??


----------



## V!RUS (23. Juni 2007)

Sauber gemacht, Felix!  

Hätt aber ruhig noch mehr Action kommen können. 

@Funghi: Der Herr kommt aus Köln/Gummersbach. Das Bulls hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.

Edit: Björn sagt, Felix kommt aus Bonn...


----------



## luckygambler (23. Juni 2007)

hehe witzig mal jemanden ausm forum im tv zu sehen. felix, dein persönlicher rekord war doch aber sicher noch mehr flaschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Klein (23. Juni 2007)

Bin zwar kein Trialer aber trotzdem hats mich gefreut. super!


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juni 2007)

falls es jemand nich gesehen haben sollte...

zwar nur die wiederholung aber besser als nix
hier...

denke mal das man die Wette morgen oder irgendwann heut abend eh auf wettendass.de ankucken kann


----------



## LB2 (23. Juni 2007)

War schön anzusehen, auch für nicht Trialer. Gute Leistung  






:::moin Frau Klein::::


----------



## alien1976 (23. Juni 2007)

Geil Geil Ich dacht den kennst Du doch das gesicht kommt die irgenwie bekannt vor. 
Felix mein Respekt. Super so sollte Trial im TV Laufen und nicht wie bei Polylux.

Ich hab richtig gespannt zugeschaut und gehofft das er det schafft.

Ich hoffe da gibts dann mal ein Event wo um die Wette gefahren wird. Aber über Sekttulpen.


----------



## noob-rider (23. Juni 2007)

nette aktion war das 
aber mit nem trial-rädchen wäre das toller gekommen 
hauptsache "trial" im TV


----------



## voytec (23. Juni 2007)

SAUBER  FELIX !
bulls? ^^


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (23. Juni 2007)

ironie?!: die polylux-typen sagen sie fahren bei rot über die ampel und felix sagt: "gleichgewicht lernt man zum beispiel wenn man an einer roten ampel wartet ohne abzusteigen"


----------



## esgey (23. Juni 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> ironie?!: die polylux-typen sagen sie fahren bei rot über die ampel und felix sagt: "gleichgewicht lernt man zum beispiel wenn man an einer roten ampel wartet ohne abzusteigen"



Nö, manche Menschen können halt differenzieren und Du eben nicht!

Kleine Hilfestellung:

Wenn jemand sagt, dass er bei rot über die Ampel fährt, heißt das nicht, dass er das immer und ausschließlich tut.  

Und wenn dann jemand sagt, man könne das Balancieren sehr gut an einer roten Ampel lernen, heißt das nicht, dass er es nicht schon mal eiliger hatte.  

Mal sehen ob Du das verstehst, obwohl das sogar eine noch komplexere Problematik ist, als der diese 20" <-> 26" Geschichte.


----------



## alien1976 (23. Juni 2007)

Felix mach dir nichts draus das de net gewonne hast. aber ein neues Bike is ja dennoch drin.Gelle

Aber hey sag mal der Bund ist noch net lang her oder so wie de da standest zur Verkündung mit den Hände hintern Rücken verschränkt::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heribert Lask (24. Juni 2007)

Ist zwar erfreulich, dass mal was von "uns" im TV kam, aber was wird das jetzt ändern?

werden "wir" jetzt überall fahren gelassen, weil "unser" Felix im tv war?

oder hat felix nur den negativ beitrag von polylux negiert?

oder geht der beitrag einfach in der reizüberflutung so mancher mitmenschen unter?

ich denke man sollte jetzt nicht denken trial wird mainstream, es gab schon öfters trial bei wetten dass:
dosendrops, tel-nr. mit gabel wählen
dazu gab es noch guinnes show und dieser trial contest auf sat 1 mit marco hösel, berichte(ndm) und ein paar wetteransagen bei einem regional magazin in bremen

meiner erfahrung nach hat es nicht allzu viel gebracht

ich denke man sollte nicht hoffen dass jeder in der fussgänger zone jetzt den trialsport verinnerlicht hat, zudem ist es ein unterschied, wenn man auf dem dorfbrunnen oder auf einer abgesperrten bühne fährt, will sagen das trial zwar bekannter ist, ihr aber trotzdem aus der stadt gescheucht werdet, diesmal aber vielleicht mit dem spruch: "hier bitte kein trial fahren", (nur mal so: ich wurde erst einmal so von einem schulhof gescheucht)


trotzdem: schön mal felix im fernsehen zu sehen, ich hoffe die verpflegung war gut und du hattest spass

ganz wichtig: der sport lebt nicht von den medien, er lebt von den leuten die radfahren!!!!!!!         und nicht in foren rumhängen und sich über tv berichte austauschen, hassmails schreiben,.....


----------



## voytec (24. Juni 2007)

esgey schrieb:


> Nö, manche Menschen können halt differenzieren und Du eben nicht!
> 
> Kleine Hilfestellung:
> 
> ...




villeicht eine bloede frage...bist du einer von den zwei ?


----------



## stroh80 (24. Juni 2007)

Ich verstehe echt nicht was sich hier alle so über den Polylux Beitrag beschweren. Klar es war keine Reportage die den Trialsport in höchsten Tönen hat loben lassen, aber wirkliche Hetzpropaganda sieht auch anders aus. Genau das selbe betrifft die Typen die da interviewt worden. Klar gibt es Personen die den Trialsport hätten besser vertreten können aber wenn ich mir so manche Hassreportage im Fernsehen anschaue hätte es auch weitaus schlimmer kommen können mal von den ein zwei unglücklichen Kommentaren abgesehen waren die Antworten der Jungs ja garnicht mal so übel. 

Abgesehen davon: Jeder der sich halbwegs mit Journalismus auskennt weiss doch das alle Beiträge so geschnitten werden können das im Endeffekt jeder Eindruck von jedem beliebieg geführten Interview entstehen kann, vielleicht haben die Typen ja ein wirklich gutes Bild vom Trialsport vermitteln wollen und sind dann Opfer der journalistischen Meinungs- und Auslegungsfreiheit eines unliebsamen Reporters geworden der mal schnell die Digitale Schere angesetzt hat. Imho hätte es also jeden hier im Forum treffen können wenn er an dehren Stelle befragt worden wäre vollig gleichgültig was er auch erzählt hätte.

Und auch wenn es den wenigsten hier gefallen wird (mich inbegriffen) haben die Polyluxleute mit ihrem Fazit schon irgendwo recht, wäre jeder 2te Radfahrer ein Trialer dann wäre es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es entsprechende Gesetze oder Richtlinien fürs Ordnungsamt gäbe die diesen Sport versuchen würden einen Riegel vorzuschieben. 

Man denke nurmal als Vergleich an die Filesharing Szene:

Anfangs waren es ein paar elitäre Geeks und priviligierte User die Mitglied entsprechender Warezgroups waren und so per FTP in den Genuß der Daten kahmen, zu dieser Zeit hat sich die Musik/Filmindustrie noch einen Dreck darum geschert weil es eben nur einen verschwindend kleinen Kreis betraf. Seit dem es P2P im großen Stil gibt hat sich die Situation wie sicher jeder hier weiß grundlegend geändert. 

Und ähnlich verhält es sich mit Urban/Streettrial, solange nur eine kleine Gruppe diesem Sport nachgeht halten sich die Beschwerden von Bürgern und Schäden an öffentlichen Bauwerken eher in Grenzen. Werden es aber mehr Anhänger dann nehmen mit Sicherheit auch die Stimmen der Gegner zu. 

Damit will ich jetzt auf keinen Fall zum Ausdruck bringen das ich mir wünschen würde das trial ein Nischensport bleibt, aber es hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile die man besser immer im Blickwinkel behalten sollte.


----------



## luckygambler (24. Juni 2007)

stroh80 schrieb:


> Man denke nurmal als Vergleich an die Filesharing Szene:



filesharing war bereits illegal als es wenige leute gemacht haben. raubkopie ist raubkopie. biketrial ist nicht gleich illegal das hängt immer noch vom piloten ab.


----------



## vollidiot (24. Juni 2007)

stroh 80, das ist zwar korrekt, dass alles, was populärer wird auch mit kritischerem Auge betrachtet wird, aber beim Biketrial würde das nicht so eine große Rolle spielen.
Vergleich das doch allein mit den Skateboardern: Wenn du durch eine Stadt gehst, wirst du meistens an Ecken vorbei kommen, wo irgendwelche betonkannten, Geländer o.ä. total missbraucht aussehen, weil durchs Grinden einfach alles abgeschliffen wird. 
Deshalb ist Skatboard auch z.T. sehr unbeliebt. Es ist Sachbeschädigung. 

Solange ich aber beim Trial nicht gerade bei Rot über die Ampel fahre, oder versuche mit dem Kettenschutz zu grinden, mache ich nichts illegales oder?
Normalerweise behandle ich alle Dinge sehr sanft mit meinen weichen Reifen. Da geht nichts kaputt und man sieht auch keine Gebrauchsspuren. Also was ist daran verwerflich?

Die Sache mit der Popularität: Ich finde allerdings trotzdem, dass Trial nicht zu einem Massensport mutieren sollte (was es 100%ig auch nicht wird). Trialshows z.B. brauchst du dann nicht mehr fahren, weil es jeder kennt und keinen mehr interressiert. Außerdem wäre das fatal für Wettbewerbe. Wenn heute schon bei der Süddeutschen z.T. 160 Leute antreten, dann sind die Warteschllangen vor den Sektionen elendig lang, oder die veranstalter müssen schon im Vorraus verdammt viele Sektionen mit Klassentrennung abstecken. Das wäre ein enormer Aufwand und keiner würde mehr freiwillig Wettbewerbe veranstalten!!!!


----------



## stroh80 (24. Juni 2007)

Natürlich hängt es vom Piloten ab bzw. ist nicht jeder trialer gleich ein Sachbeschädiger. Und das die meisten die hier schreiben ihre Stadt und ihre Locations soweit respektieren das sie nicht gleich alles in Grund und Boden fahren ist mir ebenfalls klar. Wenn ich aber an meine Anfangszeit zurückdenke (so mit 11-12 Jahren) waren mir solche Aspekte relativ egal. Und es ist nunmal klar das umso mehr Anhänger es werden, umso grösser auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird das die Anzahl dehrer steigt die heute noch genauso denken wie ich damals.

Aber wie schon gesagt. Ich glaube natürlich auch das ein mehr an Trialbegeisterten Leuten die positiven Aspekte die negativen überwiegen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (24. Juni 2007)

an den vollidiot: in norddeutschland will kaum einer mehr wettkämpfe ausrichten, weil man durch wenig einnahmen (starter) kaum die ausgaben decken kann. das kann´s ja auch nicht sein, dann lieber mehr sektionen und/oder wie früher qualifikationen


----------



## esgey (25. Juni 2007)

voytec schrieb:


> villeicht eine bloede frage...bist du einer von den zwei ?



Jop, das is wirklich ne blöde Frage.  

Aber ich werde Sie Dir trotzdem beantworten. Nein.  

Zufrieden?


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juni 2007)

ja klassse das mit felix bei wetten das. aber mal ne frage ich hab nicht mitbekommen, waren die flaschen fest oder lose? 
und eh kann es vll. sein das er nicht mit toxin fahren durfte (werbung/schleichwerbung...?)
aber trozdem gut... auch wenn du nur letztergeworden bist aber für ein neues bike reichts alle male...


----------

